# Idea for new "TV Cooking" forum



## mudbug (Feb 17, 2009)

I was thinking it might be nice to have a "TV Cooking" forum, where we could corral all the posts in one place about Top Chef episodes and other fave TV cooking shows and cooks.  

(Disclaimer to kitchenelf:  NOT meant to be for mean-spirited, gratuitous bashing)

Admin & mods - what do you think?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it makes sense (without the bashing of course).

Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Mud -   I can't help it - hate begets hate.

We will toss the idea around.  Good suggestion.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2009)

MUDBUG - look what you did!  Look Here


----------



## mudbug (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw it, and it looks great.  Thanks again, Andy!


----------

